# Wo sind die Neuen Bilder ???



## Horst T. (17. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,wusst nicht genau wo ich den Beitrag reinschreiben kann, daher mal hier rein...
Im "Alten " Forum gab es oben den Button " Was ist neu " kurz draufgeklickt, und schon hat man alle bilder geshene die seit dem letzten Besuch ins Forum eingestellt wurden.....und nun, im "Neuen " Forum finde ich diese schöne Funktion nicht mehr...oder bin ich nur zu blind


----------



## Dr.J (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Neuen Bilder ???*

Hallo Horst,

in der Galerie-Navigation heisst der Menüpunkt jetzt "Aktuelle Uploads".


----------



## Horst T. (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Neuen Bilder ???*

Danke Jürgen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Neuen Bilder ???*

Oder im Portal unten Links Galerie aktuell, zwar nur die letzten 5 aber soviel kommen ja auch nicht jeden Tag neu


----------

